# Changer les icônes du Dock



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

Chers tous,

Je m'arrache les cheveux en voulant modifier les icônes Dossier de mon Dock...
J'ai créé des icônes en passant par les fichiers TIFF (PhotoShop), ICNS (IconComposer), puis enfin APP (IconDropper).
J'ai ensuite utilisé la méthode simple du copier/coller à partir des dossiers concernés via le menu "Lire les informations".
Un fois sous le Finder je vois bien mes nouvelles icônes à gauche du nom du dossier et si je clic sur "Espace" je vois mes icônes en grand.
Tout ça est plutôt classique et positif.
Le problème, c'est que sur le Dock, je vois toujours les anciennes icônes et pas les nouvelles !
J'ai alors vidé le cache du noyau, utilisé ONYX, etc... puis redémarré mon iMac, sans succès.
Je précise qu'il s'agit de dossiers perso créés à partir du Finder, qui contiennent des fichiers simples et que j'ai déposé sur le Dock à côté de la Corbeille.
Que dois-je faire ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## two (29 Septembre 2008)

fais un click droit sur ton stack (dossier dans le dock) et vérifie si "afficher comme" est bien sur dossier...
si c'est le cas fais le passer sur pile et revient sur dossier par la suite...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

GENIAL !!!

Merci Two, cela fonctionne parfaitement.


----------

